# Leopard Gecko Morph Help



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I have worked out what leos I am breeding next season and just want to know what morphs will be produced. 
The females I am breeding are:
2 BSHCT poss tangerine
4 tremper albinos
2 bell albinos
1 Mac snow het jungle
1 Domino mac snow het jungle
1 High Yellow 
1 Normal het tremper albino
1 Bell sunglow

And I am breeding them with a bell nova male.

What morphs will be produced?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have you got the morph names right? 
not heard of a domino, 
whats a bshct? do you mean a super hypo carrot tailed baldy?
and jungle is a pattern, you either are you you arnt a jungle, not sure what you mean by that.

and is the male an enigma radar then?

might be a good idea to get another male, so that you dont mix the bell and tremper albino lines up - it will mean you get a lot of normals het for both albino strains and you will be hard to sort out whats what later on.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Bell Nova? woah....

Seriously though, as above, check the names of the morphs


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> have you got the morph names right?
> not heard of a domino,
> whats a bshct? do you mean a super hypo carrot tailed baldy?
> and jungle is a pattern, you either are you you arnt a jungle, not sure what you mean by that.
> ...


I was told by somebody that one of my mac snows was a domino, and by BSHCT I mean a bald super hypo carrot tail, and the breeder I bought my macs off told me they had jungle in them so I assumed it was a het


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

MrMike said:


> Bell Nova? woah....
> 
> Seriously though, as above, check the names of the morphs


Oh crap :blush:, sorry it was a typo


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

domino = made up?

shctb is the usual term thats why we were confused.

jungle is just a pattern, a normal leo is banded, if its broken up and random its a jungle or abberant. a lot of leos with raptor parentage somewhere show funky jungle patterns.

have you got pictures of your male? not sure if anyone has made a bell nova just yet


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ged said:


> 1 Domino mac snow het jungle


Sure it wasn't Dominant snow ??.

And you don't want to mix Talbino with Balbino.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i see where you`re going there gazz, totally forgot about tug snows


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> domino = made up?
> 
> shctb is the usual term thats why we were confused.
> 
> ...


It's just a normal nova, I did a typo :blush:



gazz said:


> Sure it wasn't Dominant snow ??.
> 
> And you don't want to mix Talbino with Balbino.


Why?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

see my previous reply 

" dont mix the bell and tremper albino lines up - it will mean you get a lot of normals het for both albino strains and you will be hard to sort out whats what later on."


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have you worked out what morph your male is yet?


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> see my previous reply
> 
> " dont mix the bell and tremper albino lines up - it will mean you get a lot of normals het for both albino strains and you will be hard to sort out whats what later on."


oh right sorry, I wont now : victory:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> have you worked out what morph your male is yet?


 nova : victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you need to get another male for your bell sunglow and bell albinos then.
and your nova can go with all the others:2thumb:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> you need to get another male for your bell sunglow and bell albinos then.
> and your nova can go with all the others:2thumb:


I was thinking about a blizzard, super snow or black hole


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

blizzard would be pointless, you`ll just get normals het for bell.

black hole is another enigma morph the same as the nova - are you ready for enigma syndrome babies?

if you could find a supersnow het bell male it would go great, all the babies would be 1 copy mack snows, and you`d get some nice little `uns
like snowbells


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> blizzard would be pointless, you`ll just get normals het for bell.
> 
> black hole is another enigma morph the same as the nova - are you ready for enigma syndrome babies?
> 
> ...


What other morphs could/should I get?


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

some sort of bell


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Agreed, a male bell would be the best male for your female bells. 

Either bell albino or bell sunglow or snow bell or supersnow bell, anything like that.

The male nova could go with all of the other females.

Theres a really cool calculator here that will help you work out what offspring you will get from your pairings - The Leopard Gecko Morph Calculator


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> blizzard would be pointless, you`ll just get normals het for bell.
> 
> black hole is another enigma morph the same as the nova - are you ready for enigma syndrome babies?
> 
> ...


unless your Nova is het Blizzard.............
:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

nuttybabez said:


> Agreed, a male bell would be the best male for your female bells.
> 
> Either bell albino or bell sunglow or snow bell or supersnow bell, anything like that.
> 
> ...


Thanks



Big Red One said:


> unless your Nova is het Blizzard.............
> :mf_dribble:


double :mf_dribble:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you both thinking of making enigma diablo blancos?

even if the nova was het blizzard he`s still tremper............


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I think domino was a trade name used in the states for SSEnigmas for something like that.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> I think domino was a trade name used in the states for SSEnigmas for something like that.


Isn't that "Dalmation"?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah very true, I can't remember what combo exactly they were using the term for...


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

I would seriously consider sticking your nova with all those not because of mixing albino strains but your gonna get a lot of enigmas therefore a lot with problems. It sounds like you quite inexperienced so would really advise against this to be honest.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

daveplymouth said:


> I would seriously consider sticking your nova with all those not because of mixing albino strains but your gonna get a lot of enigmas therefore a lot with problems. It sounds like you quite inexperienced so would really advise against this to be honest.


If you have a healthy enigma with out enigma problems then I don't see why you can't breed it


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

> If you have a healthy enigma with out enigma problems then I don't see why you can't breed it


Im not saying that, what im saying is if you stick a male enigma with 4/5/6 females you are going to produce a lot of enigmas and therefore increase the chance of getting bad ones. Its simple odds mate. Theres been loads of healthy enigmas produce bad offspring its not just bad enigmas producing bad enigmas.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

well how does that make me inexperienced if I want to breed enigmas? and I obviously know that there is a chance of bad offspring but if there are any produced I wont breed from my nova again


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

> well how does that make me inexperienced if I want to breed enigmas? and I obviously know that there is a chance of bad offspring but if there are any produced I wont breed from my nova again


You really need to do some reseacrh on enigmas because what you have just said clearly says to me you dont really know that much about them. Your Nova could be perfect but it still may produce bad offspring the problem is to do with the morph not the gecko. And by breeding one male enigma to all those females is gonna up your chances a lot of getting bad enigmas. I aint saying dont breed from him im just saying i woudnt breed him to all your girls just use one or two and see how it goes. That would be the most responsible thing to do imo anyway. But goodluck with whatever you do.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

daveplymouth said:


> You really need to do some reseacrh on enigmas because what you have just said clearly says to me you dont really know that much about them. Your Nova could be perfect but it still may produce bad offspring the problem is to do with the morph not the gecko. And by breeding one male enigma to all those females is gonna up your chances a lot of getting bad enigmas. I aint saying dont breed from him im just saying i woudnt breed him to all your girls just use one or two and see how it goes. That would be the most responsible thing to do imo anyway. But goodluck with whatever you do.


Well I can see what your saying, and i'm better safe then sorry as it wont just inpact on me but the health of the offspring, i'll breed him with 2/3 females this year, see how it goes and increase the number of females each year


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

> Well I can see what your saying, and i'm better safe then sorry as it wont just inpact on me but the health of the offspring, i'll breed him with 2/3 females this year, see how it goes and increase the number of females each year


Would be wise mate, cause it might put you off breeding if you produce a lot of bad enigmas. You got some nice girlys there too get a few males and you will get a better selection of morphs anyways.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

daveplymouth said:


> Would be wise mate, cause it might put you off breeding if you produce a lot of bad enigmas. You got some nice girlys there too get a few males and you will get a better selection of morphs anyways.


I'm after 1 or 2 males now, I have 3 morphs in mind - blizzard, super snow and eclipse


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

still dont get why you want a blizzard - its a recessive morph and you have no girlies for him, unless you want to produce shed-loads of hets?


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> still dont get why you want a blizzard - its a recessive morph and you have no girlies for him, unless you want to produce shed-loads of hets?


Well I like the morph but if it's recessive i'll give it a miss untill I find a blizzard female


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ged said:


> Well I can see what your saying, and i'm better safe then sorry as it wont just inpact on me but the health of the offspring, i'll breed him with 2/3 females this year, see how it goes and increase the number of females each year


As a mother to an Enigma syndrome baby all I would say is -
You can't sell them for anything like their siblings £-wise
They can be really hard work
Vets fees if they are really bad (pts)
And if you've got loads in un-saleable condition, you would have to think about re-homing which could take a while to find someone to take them on.

And thank you for listening to advice :no1:
I know of many people who just go ahead anyway... :bash:


----------

